# Positive and inspirational Youtube videos



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 3, 2017)

I thought this would be a great thread to have
so I will begin.

also
Please no meme/trolling videos


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 3, 2017)

This thread is definitely warranted at the moment

This is a cute little video I hope will put a smile on everyone's dial ^^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 3, 2017)

Huh.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 3, 2017)

This one works for me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2017)

_Moar _inspiration!
_








_


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 3, 2017)

have a beautiful 1953 USSR cartoon with a positive message.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 6, 2017)




----------

